# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  У кого есть установочный файл 1 с Предприниматель 7.7

## abadonna333

Ребятки, срочно нужно установить 1 с Предприниматель 7.7. Не могу нигде найти файл установки.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребятки, срочно нужно установить 1 с Предприниматель 7.7. Не могу нигде найти файл установки.


https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.cc

----------

abadonna333 (02.11.2021)

----------


## abadonna333

> https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.cc


Там же только обновления? или ими можно установить программу?
На компе вообще ничего не установлено из 1 с.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Там же только обновления? или ими можно установить программу?
> На компе вообще ничего не установлено из 1 с.


Для 7.7 в качестве обновления всегда выкладывается полная конфигурация (файл 1cv7.md). Платформу 7.7 взять здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5m3f/2Ejrfk3mT

----------

abadonna333 (02.11.2021)

----------


## abadonna333

> Для 7.7 в качестве обновления всегда выкладывается полная конфигурация (файл 1cv7.md). Платформу 7.7 взять здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5m3f/2Ejrfk3mT


Спасибо большое

----------


## abadonna333

ЧТО это значит: Порядок сортировки установленный для баз данных, отличается от системного?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ЧТО это значит: Порядок сортировки установленный для баз данных, отличается от системного?


https://tavalik.ru/poryadok-sortirov...emnogo-1s-7-7/

----------

abadonna333 (02.11.2021)

----------


## abadonna333

> https://tavalik.ru/poryadok-sortirov...emnogo-1s-7-7/


Благодарю тебя, добрый человек Все получилось)

----------

